# Vegetable smoothies



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

I drink a veggie smoothie everyday. I highly recommend it for your health, especially for your colon health!


----------



## Julia Slobberts (Feb 9, 2017)

That is something simple many people wouldn't think about. It's hard to keep fresh vegetables for long periods of time without them going bad. But you know what won't go bad? Vegetable seeds.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 38873


Enough said


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep. Nothing like trollin' for colon with a vegetable smoothie.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Banana, strawberry, orange, pineapple, or even yoghurt, yeah baby! But beets don't float my boat.


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

Ummmm....Vegetable seeds can go bad. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Julia Slobberts said:


> That is something simple many people wouldn't think about. It's hard to keep fresh vegetables for long periods of time without them going bad. But you know what won't go bad? Vegetable seeds.





TomBrands said:


> I drink a veggie smoothie everyday. I highly recommend it for your health, especially for your colon health!


I have decided you two are my favorite new vegetables!


----------



## TomFR (Mar 26, 2017)

I have found that I can throw in a cup on frozen spinach and barely taste it. What's everyone's fav veggie to add?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TomFR said:


> I have found that I can throw in a cup on frozen spinach and barely taste it. What's everyone's fav veggie to add?


Some of that good mexcan weed, that a guy named Armando says he gets from a guy named Huberto.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Some of that good mexcan weed, that a guy named Armando says he gets from a guy named Huberto.


....hmmm I should mix edibles in my smoothies now

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's not hard to see how veggie smoothies affect you. You could be just like TomBrands :vs_laugh:


----------



## lupine14 (Mar 24, 2017)

I wish we hadn't let hipsters ruin everything we touch to the degree that normal sane people get put right off it, especially not with such a useful and important topic as this one. I would never allow a linguistic outrage like 'smoothie' to issue from my lips. Yuck. They come up with an affected term, fit only for lounge-lizards and poofters, for a perfectly commonplace practice: chopping up and liquifying foods for babies, the elderly, the infirm, and with civilization: the overweight, who want to lighten up without passing out from lack of nutrients. It has been done since the beginning of history and the modern hipster has contributed nothing at all to our collective understanding of it. It has been done because we can't very well cook everything down into a glop with any hope of retaining any of its original nutritive value. To that end, anything and everything that is nutritious and palatable is fair game for the chopping blades; it's only a matter of taste and availability.

Most of us in stressful modern life could probably do with a short-term liquid diet at every change of season and that's not a new idea either but adopting it might keep our wits and reflexes a bit sharper and lessen the chances of degenerative disease taking hold of us. It's what I do myself but I wouldn't presume to suggest that others do likewise. If we're eating fast food every day, drinking a glass of liquified vegetables to go with it is just pouring good after bad anyway and won't help much. If on the other hand, we're eating nothing because a bad meal made us sick, a fresh raw juice blend will give our poor stomachs a rest and feed us what we need at the same time. Liquifying is also handy for getting more of those foods into our systems that we know we 'should' eat but don't want to take the trouble to do - or to be fair, simply don't have the time.

But, there is after all a legitimate survival and prepper aspect to this and it's a game always worth playing with ourselves whilst we yet have the leisure before TSHTF: what and how much of it do we really need in order to function with our usual efficiency and where in our environment can we find it? If our surroundings offer a lot of something in itself nutritious enough but we 'just don't like it,' it might be time to develop a taste for it, even if that means cutting it up and liquifying it so we can drink it down fast.  If we have already lightened our footprint on the earth as much as is reasonable for us before we have to face any upheavals and deprivations, our trials might be so much easier to bear. There has always seemed to me to be infinitely more power in needing very little than in having a lot, for we can always lose what we have but we never lose the disciplines and economies we have bound into our way of living.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

I drink one with greenery from the garden, some turmeric and other stuff my daughter makes up, and mixed fruit.
YUM


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I do distilled corn smoothies 

80 proof and higher is the best.
I will add a little extra flavor occasionally by adding a smoked ice cube smoked with cherry pellets. Mmm Mmm good!


----------

